# Cobra axles



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with this brand? I snapped an axle on the grizzly and want to replace both of the rears.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I've got a pair of cobras out back on my ranger 900xp. So far so good.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

OK sounds good. I called and they said two months before they will have cobras for the 700, so I got a 4340 chromoly eBay special to hold me over till they get more!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Who did you call for axles? Cobras are the way to go.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I run them on all my bikes. Jose and Jamie will take good care of you. Tell them Joey Rodriguez referred you and you will most likely get a discount. Great customer service


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^^^ I mentioned your name and got charged double LMAO!!!


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

OK thanks guys! They said 2 months yesterday morning so I'll call back in a few months and I guess give them kyles name lol! Thanks for the help also joey!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you call cobra direct? Or go through a dealer?


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

Direct . Got their # from fb 8327888237


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What year and model grizzly? 2 months don't sound right. I'll call em when you give me the info


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Paid 500 for my pair on my ranger


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

09 and I want to do both rears. Thanks for the help


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Grizzly 700?


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes sorry about that


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Grizzly 700?


See post #1 and #3 hahahahaha :slimer:

Just messin with ya Joey


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Get them now, they seem to be going up more and more


----------

